# Bild und Ton vom HDMI Signal trennen



## Solidm (29. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich benutze ein 21" Monitor, der über HDMI mit meinem Laptop verbunden ist. Durch das HDMI-Kabel werden ja bekanntlich, Ton und Bild gleichzeitig übertragen. Ich möchte nun, das Bild und Tonsignal trennen, um das Bild weiterhin  auf dem 21" zu sehen, aber den Ton über Headset hören. Dies geht bei mir nicht. Der Ton wird auch vom Monitor wieder gegeben. Dadurch kann ich nicht TS3 benutzen, weil zeitgleich auch mein Mikro vom Headset geblockt wird.

Ich habe mit diversen Windows 7 Sound Einstellungen, Nividia Center (von meiner 540m Graka) sowie Realtek Sound Manager versucht, die beiden Signale zu trennen, aber keine Einstellmöglichkeiten gefunden. Gibt es eine Software Lösung dafür, oder muss ich eine Hardware Lösung nutzen? Wenn ja, welche wären das?

Ich hoffe ich konnte mein Problem so beschreiben, das man es versteht.


----------



## OctoCore (29. November 2013)

Hast du mal simpel versucht, bei den Wiedergabegeräten den HDMI-Sound zu deaktivieren?
Alternativ die nVidia-Sound-Treiber gar nicht erst installieren und im Gerätemanager bei _Audio, Video usw.Controller_ die Geräte deaktivieren.


----------



## Stueppi (29. November 2013)

Start-Systemsteuerung-Hardware und Sound-Sound und dort die standart Ausgabe ändern.


----------

